# Global Entry vs TSA Preck question



## sueoz (May 18, 2016)

Hi - I was reading a long thread on here about peoples reactions to Global Entry lines in the airport and it reminded me that I meant to join one of these two programs.  So then I went and read about each.  In two places it told me that Global Entry USUALLY gets TSA pre but that it is not guaranteed.  For those of you with Global Entry - has this been a problem?  We fly a decent amount.  Most is domestic, but occasionally out of the country.  I want to get TSA pre every time.  What do you advise?
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Pedro (May 18, 2016)

sueoz said:


> Hi - I was reading a long thread on here about peoples reactions to Global Entry lines in the airport and it reminded me that I meant to join one of these two programs. So then I went and read about each. In two places it told me that Global Entry USUALLY gets TSA pre but that it is not guaranteed. For those of you with Global Entry - has this been a problem? We fly a decent amount. Most is domestic, but occasionally out of the country. I want to get TSA pre every time. What do you advise?
> Thanks,
> Sue



I have had GE for several years now, and not once have I failed to get TSA Pre-check on any flight.  The $100 fee for 5 years is money well spent, especially considering how long the TSA lines can be at most airports, and how long the immigration and customs lines usually are.  My wife and the kids also have GE, and they as well consistently enjoy the TSA pre-check benefit.


----------



## mbh (May 18, 2016)

*Always Get it*

My wife and I have Global Entry and have never failed to get pre-check. Just make sure that your known traveler number is entered when you make your reservation.


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2016)

No, it is NOT 100% guaranteed that you will get PreCheck if you have Global Entry.

Dh, dd and I all got Global Entry last year.  Dh and I have both gotten PreCheck each time we've flown since then.  I have entered our KTN (Known Traveler Numbers) in our airlines profiles and also make sure it is on every reservation we make.

On a December flight from Albuquerque to Vancouver, BC our dd was flying with us.  She had a separate, one-way, ticket as she is attending school in Vancouver.  Despite having Global Entry and also having preferred status on United she did NOT get PreCheck.  She didn't realize it until she tried to go through the PreCheck line.  Her boarding pass didn't have PreCheck printed on it, but we still thought she had it.  Since we were in a rush, she didn't go back to the United counter to see if they could do anything, she just waited in the longer TSA line. She was pretty upset.  My guess is since she was flying international and just one way they didn't give her PreCheck.

So, my suggestion is, when you check in and print out your boarding passes be sure PreCheck is printed on them.  If not, immediately contact the airline to see if they can do anything.


----------



## canesfan (May 18, 2016)

We fly often. I'm on my 6th flight this year and my husband is several flights ahead of me with work flights. We have always gotten TSA pre check. When we spoke to the agent at Global Entry, she even said that we would get TSA pre check for the airlines participating. I think there will be instances where the computer can mess up and not spit out a pre check, that's why we always double check our boarding passes.  If it happened, I'd go to the counter and give them the known traveler number.

BTW, your Global Entry card serves as an ID just as your passport or drivers license. If you live in a state that hasn't complied with the new ID laws, like I do (IL) you can use it to fly domestically. It's because the government has verified all your documents in order for you to receive GE.


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2016)

This is what is stated regarding Global Entry and TSA PreCheck:

"Global entry members are eligible to participate in TSA Precheck ."

Note, it doesn't say Global Entry members are *guaranteed* to get PreCheck.  As already stated, be sure to check your boarding passes when you print them out.

One would think since the screening for Global Entry is more stringent that for TSA Precheck you'd always get it.  Also, since the regular TSA lines are so long I would think they'd want to move everyone eligible to the precheck lines.


----------



## x3 skier (May 18, 2016)

Since I've had Global Entry, I've never failed to get Pre Check. In fact, GE doesn't guarantee you can use the Fast lanes, for example, if you declare something, bring food or a random check, they all can bring the dreaded X on the slip from the Kiosk.

Still, the likelihood of getting Pre Check having enrolled in GE is very high, almost certain unless there's some oddity with your routing. I'm 100% in the past 5 years and about 20+ flights, national and international.

Cheers


----------



## frankf3 (May 18, 2016)

I have GE, it's been great for flying internationally.   I get pre-check more than 95% of the time on my primary airline (United), but not always, even if I try to include my KTN on Southwest or Delta.  

When my wife and I fly together (she doesn't have GE or TSA Pre), she gets pre-check too 90+% of the time.

I love TSA Pre and GE, will definitely renew, great value.


----------



## Bwolf (May 18, 2016)

We have TSA pre.  The folks told us that, maybe once in ten trips, we might not get the TSA pre preference.  Just to keep us honest.  My hunch is the same applies to Global Entry.

On a side note, my wife got very peeved after we got TSA pre and she still did not get it on two consecutive trips.  We learned that her passport, driver's license, and Airline credit card names should be identical.  We have aligned her passport and Airline credit card names and will change the driver's license at renewal.  She had a mixture of names and initials including using her maiden name as a middle name in one instance and her actual middle name in another.

So:  Jane V. Doe, Jane V. Doe, and Jane V. Doe.  No Jane W. Doe, Jane V. Doe and Jane Victoria Doe.

Apparently the driver's license name isn't that critical, she has been getting TSA pre once we aligned the passport and Airline credit card names.

HTH


----------



## sueoz (May 18, 2016)

Thank you all. Looks like it will be global entry!
Sue


----------



## Jimster (May 18, 2016)

*GE*

As several stated above, even though you have GE you are not guaranteed pre-check.  Also some airports don't even have pre-check.  While I fly often, I must admit to NOT getting pre-check once.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 18, 2016)

Bwolf said:


> We have TSA pre.  The folks told us that, maybe once in ten trips, we might not get the TSA pre preference.  Just to keep us honest.  My hunch is the same applies to Global Entry.
> 
> On a side note, my wife got very peeved after we got TSA pre and she still did not get it on two consecutive trips.  We learned that her passport, driver's license, and Airline credit card names should be identical.  We have aligned her passport and Airline credit card names and will change the driver's license at renewal.  She had a mixture of names and initials including using her maiden name as a middle name in one instance and her actual middle name in another.
> 
> ...



Just the last two times we've flown Southwest, I didn't get pre-TSA, but my husband did both times.  I called Southwest today to discuss the problem; they said I should call TSA.  After a long time on hold, I spoke to the TSA guy.  Turned out that my name on my Sentri pass didn't exactly match the Southwest name (middle initial vs middle name).  

Another call to Southwest.  They fixed the listing and re-checked me in for tomorrow's flight, and the new boarding pass did have pre-TSA on it.

(We discovered that my husband's listing doesn't match either, but he's never failed to get pre-TSA so we're not messing with his until he has a problem--"If it ain't broke.....")


----------



## Jimster (May 19, 2016)

*GE*

Even if you have GE or Pre-check, you MAY still be forced to undergo complete screening.  The TSA explained to me that to exempt a person all the time from a complete screening would not make sense since with that certainty they might feel that could smuggle things they shouldn't aboard a plane.   So it is never a guarantee but most of us get pre-check almost all the time.

Also as I mentioned before, not all airports have pre-check and only the domestic airlines have a secured traveled number so if you are flying Korean airline domestically for example, you are out of luck.


----------



## sueoz (May 19, 2016)

Great info.  So - my passport uses my middle name spelled out. My state license uses only middle initial. When I apply for GE should I use my full middle name and then check all my profiles with the airlines to be sure they match?
Thanks again, sue


----------



## travelgirl8 (May 19, 2016)

My experience is the same as PStreet1.  Thanks PStreet1, I will call Southwest and check my info.


----------



## Bwolf (May 19, 2016)

sueoz said:


> Great info.  So - my passport uses my middle name spelled out. My state license uses only middle initial. When I apply for GE should I use my full middle name and then check all my profiles with the airlines to be sure they match?
> Thanks again, sue



I certainly would, sueoz.


----------



## "Roger" (May 19, 2016)

Just to emphasize what Jimster said, it doesn't make any difference whether you sign up for Global Entry or just TSA pre-check, neither program guarantees that you will get pre-check every time. Airlines have to participate, the airport has to have pre-check lines, and, "trusted travelers" are randomly chosen to go through the regular line. By and large, pre-check is not available for trips going outside the country.

The bottom line is that when you sign up for Global Entry you are in the very same program as those who sign up for just TSA pre-check but with the additional benefit of global entry.

Finally, when you get your "trusted traveler" number, take the time to change your profile for every airline for which you are a frequent flyer and make sure that your middle name is there. You can list your trusted traveler number within your profile.


----------



## sueoz (May 19, 2016)

Thanks.  I need to do the work to get it to work!
Sue


----------



## Ken555 (May 19, 2016)

I didn't get it, even though I have Global Entry, on a recent round trip AA flight to Hawaii. At each airport I simply showed my GE card and asked for Pre, and the checkin agent was able to get it for me. The excuses they said were unbelievable, so I ignored them (I'm sure they just made them up since they couldn't explain why I didn't get Pre even though my Known Traveler Number was properly listed). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PStreet1 (May 19, 2016)

sueoz said:


> Great info.  So - my passport uses my middle name spelled out. My state license uses only middle initial. When I apply for GE should I use my full middle name and then check all my profiles with the airlines to be sure they match?
> Thanks again, sue



I'd definitely go with the passport name.  That's the one they are lining up with according to the TSA guy I spoke to (who was, by the way, very nice--just had to wait a very long time on hold to get to him).


----------



## "Roger" (May 19, 2016)

You have no choice but to go with your passport name. The application for global entry demands that you use your name exactly as it appears on your passport. If you don't do it, your application will be denied.


----------



## JudyS (May 19, 2016)

I can see why the name on your passport would have to exactly match the name on your airline ticket. But if you don't use your driver's license as your ID, I don't see why the name on the driver's license should matter. How would TSA even know what name you have on your driver's license?


----------



## x3 skier (May 19, 2016)

JudyS said:


> I can see why the name on your passport would have to exactly match the name on your airline ticket. But if you don't use your driver's license as your ID, I don't see why the name on the driver's license should matter. How would TSA even know what name you have on your driver's license?



With need for an "approved" form of the Drivers License mandated by the Federal Government, I have no doubt they have my Licence number. . (Even the Chinese probably have it from the OPM Breach.)

I suspect they check all "official" ID's just in case you *might* use it so any differences will raise a flag. 

Cheers


----------



## JudyS (May 19, 2016)

x3 skier said:


> With need for an "approved" form of the Drivers License mandated by the Federal Government, I have no doubt they have my Licence number. . ...


Could you clarify what you mean? When does the Federal government require a Driver's License as ID? Doesn't a passport always work instead?


----------



## canesfan (May 19, 2016)

JudyS said:


> Could you clarify what you mean? When does the Federal government require a Driver's License as ID? Doesn't a passport always work instead?





In order to get GE, you have to supply them with your DL/state id #. It's part of the application/screening.


----------



## classiclincoln (May 19, 2016)

Quick question; flying Spirit for the first time.  They don't participate in the TSA pre check program.  Can I show my Global Entry card to get in the pre check line?


----------



## Luanne (May 19, 2016)

classiclincoln said:


> Quick question; flying Spirit for the first time.  They don't participate in the TSA pre check program.  Can I show my Global Entry card to get in the pre check line?



Interesting.  I didn't realize there were any airlines that did not participate.

Here is some information I found online.  These are from the tsa.gov site.

If I present my CBP trusted traveler card (Global Entry, NEXUS or SENTRI), will TSA allow me to utilize the TSA Pre✓® lane? 

No. This card is used by CBP at land border crossings and is not accepted by TSA for expedited screening access. The CBP PASSID is a nine-digit number that usually begins with 98 and serves as your known traveler number. Your individual reservation — passenger name record — must include your KTN. Travelers can check with the airlines to verify their KTN is listed in the passenger name record. Travelers who have been cleared for TSA Pre✓® will have information embedded in the barcode of their boarding pass and will have an indicator printed directly on the boarding pass.


Why can’t I use the TSA Pre✓® lanes when traveling with any airline?

Passengers must be traveling on an airline that has entered into a partnership with TSA. TSA then works with the airline to establish system and checkpoint requirements and to determine deployment of TSA Pre✓® lanes based on airport operations.


----------



## Jimster (May 19, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Interesting.  I didn't realize there were any airlines that did not participate.
> 
> Here is some information I found online.  These are from the tsa.gov site.
> 
> ...



Yes, that's why I said earlier there is no guarantee you will get pre-check.  I believe there are only 7 airlines that actually do participate domestically.  That is also why y9u have to enter your trusted traveler number in each of them.   If you fly a foreign carrier (like I said earlier about Korean Air) you will not get pre-check.


----------



## Luanne (May 19, 2016)

Jimster said:


> Yes, that's why I said earlier there is no guarantee you will get pre-check.  I believe there are only 7 airlines that actually do participate domestically.  That is also why y9u have to enter your trusted traveler number in each of them.   If you fly a foreign carrier (like I said earlier about Korean Air) you will not get pre-check.



I just looked.  There are 10 airlines that participate.


----------



## bjones9942 (May 19, 2016)

I'm going to be another big fan of Global Entry.  I go to Mexico a minimum of three times a year and Global Entry has more than paid for itself in time and frustration.  I usually hit customs in Phoenix, and I think I finally have the process down pat 

Many have indicated that while TSA Pre-Check is included with Global Entry, it's not always issued.  Neither is the super-fast track through customs.  Occasionally you'll get a big black 'X' on your Global Entry ticket and then have to talk to the customs agent.  You still get to use the much shorter (usually) customs line, but be prepared to show ID, answer questions, and spend a couple more minutes than normal.


----------



## mav (May 20, 2016)

I have had Global Entry for 3 years now do not always get TSA pre check. My husband and I have each gotten the dreaded sssss in which you get special screening. It happened a few times in the USA, but USUALLY when we get the sssss it's when we are returning TO the USA from the Middle East or Europe.  We have really enjoy  having it,  however and it has definitely paid for itself . We are on the road most of the time so the number of times we have been pulled for special screening is not much compared to the amount of overseas flights we take.
 Once when departing  Dulles / Wash. airport  after my husband had special sreening { dreaded ssss again}, they also took his passport to a back room and went over it for about 10 minutes. We never could figure out what that was about.


----------



## x3 skier (May 20, 2016)

JudyS said:


> Could you clarify what you mean? When does the Federal government require a Driver's License as ID? Doesn't a passport always work instead?



The Federal Government requires certain info, form and content for a drivers licence to be used as an ID for travel, IF you want to do so. You can use many forms of Govt issued ID, including a Passport. I use my retired DOD ID card (or Passport if traveling internationally. My comment was just to observe that any concern about sharing DL info is of no concern to me personally.

As canesfan also notes, you need to provide your DL number to get GE. If it doesn't match your Passport info, it can be a hassle.

Cheers


----------



## dlca1 (May 21, 2016)

If you are considering signing up for global entry, it might be worth considering getting an American Express Platinum card

For the 500? annual fee, they reimburse you the 100 global entry fee. They also reimburse 200 per year in airline fees. With some airlines you can buy gift certificates and get reimbursed. You can actually get reimbursed another 200 at the start of the next calendar year. You then get access to a variety of lounges. Just a few weeks ago they were also offering 100,000 points if you spent 3000 in the first x months.

You can also add on additional members for 175. They can also get reimbursed for global entry and have access to lounges.


----------



## x3 skier (May 21, 2016)

Luanne said:


> I just looked.  There are 10 airlines that participate.



I believe the total is 16 if you count foreign carriers as well. 
Aeromexico, Air Canada, Alaska Airlines, Allegiant, American Airlines, Cape Air, Delta Air Lines, Etihad Airways, Hawaiian Airlines, JetBlue Airways, Seaborne Airlines, Southwest Airlines, Sun Country Airlines, United Airlines, Virgin America and WestJet.

Cheers


----------



## JudyS (May 21, 2016)

x3 skier said:


> The Federal Government requires certain info, form and content for a drivers licence to be used as an ID for travel, IF you want to do so. You can use many forms of Govt issued ID, including a Passport. I use my retired DOD ID card (or Passport if traveling internationally. My comment was just to observe that any concern about sharing DL info is of no concern to me personally.
> 
> As canesfan also notes, you need to provide your DL number to get GE. If it doesn't match your Passport info, it can be a hassle.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the explanation. My driver's license says Judy and my Passport says Judith, so that might be a problem for getting Global Entry. I don't want to change my driver's license because many of my timeshares have Judy as my name, not Judith. If I sell them, I will need ID for the notary that says Judy. 

Maybe I'd be better off with TSA PreCheck rather than Global Entry, since I assume there won't be the passport versus driver's license name issue with TSA PreCheck. (TSA PreCheck doesn't require a passport.)

If I apply for Global Entry and get turned down, do I still have to pay the $100? Anyone know?


----------



## canesfan (May 21, 2016)

JudyS said:


> Thanks for the explanation. My driver's license says Judy and my Passport says Judith, so that might be a problem for getting Global Entry. I don't want to change my driver's license because many of my timeshares have Judy as my name, not Judith. If I sell them, I will need ID for the notary that says Judy.
> 
> Maybe I'd be better off with TSA PreCheck rather than Global Entry, since I assume there won't be the passport versus driver's license name issue with TSA PreCheck. (TSA PreCheck doesn't require a passport.)
> 
> If I apply for Global Entry and get turned down, do I still have to pay the $100? Anyone know?



Yes, you still pay the $100.  It's for the documentation verification & background check fees, I assume.


----------



## "Roger" (May 21, 2016)

I don't know how much variation between your documents they will allow, but my driver's license has only my middle initial and my passport has my full middle name. This did not present a problem.

Why not use the "Contact us" feature on their web site if in doubt? Their web site also lists what documentation you will need so you do have to let us speculate about that.


----------



## bobpark56 (May 21, 2016)

*Some airlines do not participate in TSA Pre-check*



Jimster said:


> As several stated above, even though you have GE you are not guaranteed pre-check.  Also some airports don't even have pre-check.  While I fly often, I must admit to NOT getting pre-check once.



There are also some airlines that do not participate in TSA Pre-check. Island Air in Hawaii is one.


----------



## theo (May 21, 2016)

*You may be mistaken...*



JudyS said:


> <snip> Maybe I'd be better off with TSA PreCheck rather than Global Entry, since I assume *there won't be the passport versus driver's license name issue with TSA PreCheck.* (TSA PreCheck doesn't require a passport.)



It's true that TSA Pre-Check does not require a passport, but in the absence of a passport for i.d. you will need *two* other forms of identification, one of them being a certified birth certificate to the best of my knowledge and unless I'm mistaken. If you use your certified birth certificate as one piece and your second piece of i.d. is your driver's license and the first names don't match *precisely*, I frankly think that you can reasonably anticipate difficulty (or at best, considerable delay) in the successful processing of Pre-Check enrollment and the TSA issuance of a KTN.


----------



## classiclincoln (May 21, 2016)

Sitting in the Orlando airport waiting to come back home and had a very interesting experience. 

First time flying Spirit.  Won't talk about the many reasons probably won't fly them again, but here's one.

Didn't realize that when I booked my flight that they didn't want my redress number.  Got my boarding passes and noticed no Pre check.  Was flying out of Atlantic City early in the morning, so wasn't worried, but was flying out of Orlando and was curious.  Come to find out that Spirit is one of the few (Frontier is another) who doesn't participate in the Pre check program (guess they don't want to pay?).  So, no pre check at any airport while flying Spirit.  

Turns out wasn't really bad; TSA was hustling their butts off moving the line and it only took me 15 minutes to get through security here in Oralndo at 5:30 PM Saturday.


----------



## Luanne (May 21, 2016)

x3 skier said:


> I believe the total is 16 if you count foreign carriers as well.
> Aeromexico, Air Canada, Alaska Airlines, Allegiant, American Airlines, Cape Air, Delta Air Lines, Etihad Airways, Hawaiian Airlines, JetBlue Airways, Seaborne Airlines, Southwest Airlines, Sun Country Airlines, United Airlines, Virgin America and WestJet.
> 
> Cheers



You are correct.  The first site checked didn't list them all. The government site does.

The following airlines offer TSA Pre✓®:

•Aeromexico
•Air Canada
•Alaska Airlines
•Allegiant Airlines
 •American Airlines
•Cape Air
•Delta Air Lines
•Etihad Airways
 •Hawaiian Airlines
•JetBlue Airways
•Seaborne Airlines
•Southwest Airlines
 •Sun Country
•United Airlines
•Virgin America
•WestJet


----------



## Luanne (May 21, 2016)

JudyS said:


> Thanks for the explanation. My driver's license says Judy and my Passport says Judith, so that might be a problem for getting Global Entry. I don't want to change my driver's license because many of my timeshares have Judy as my name, not Judith. If I sell them, I will need ID for the notary that says Judy.
> 
> Maybe I'd be better off with TSA PreCheck rather than Global Entry, since I assume there won't be the passport versus driver's license name issue with TSA PreCheck. (TSA PreCheck doesn't require a passport.)
> 
> If I apply for Global Entry and get turned down, do I still have to pay the $100? Anyone know?



Yes, you still pay the fee.  But it looks like there is an appeal process.


----------



## JudyS (May 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info and suggestions!


----------



## dsmrp (May 21, 2016)

JudyS said:


> Thanks for the explanation. My driver's license says Judy and my Passport says Judith, so that might be a problem for getting Global Entry. I don't want to change my driver's license because many of my timeshares have Judy as my name, not Judith. If I sell them, I will need ID for the notary that says Judy.
> 
> Maybe I'd be better off with TSA PreCheck rather than Global Entry, since I assume there won't be the passport versus driver's license name issue with TSA PreCheck. (TSA PreCheck doesn't require a passport.)
> 
> If I apply for Global Entry and get turned down, do I still have to pay the $100? Anyone know?



DH and I just got our Nexus cards :whoopie: which also gives us Global entry.  According to the instructions in our Customs  GOES accounts, the driver's license is one example of proof of current residence. Here's an excerpt of the instructions:

_Proof of citizenship document(s) as identified on your application (e.g. birth certificate, citizenship certificate or passport). If you have a passport or if a passport is required for future travel, please bring the document to the interview so that the information can be added to your file;
Proof of permanent resident status document(s) in Canada or the United States as identified on your application (e.g. valid Permanent Resident Card or Record of Landing);
If you are a permanent resident in either Canada or the United States, *proof of current place of residence document(s) as identified on your application (e.g. a valid driver's license, *another provincial identification card or another federal identification card with current address);_

We interviewed with a US Customs officer, and then with a Canadian one.  
The US officer straight off asked for driver's license...probably cause that's the one most people carry with them.
however all the DL info is listed in our Trusted Traveler Program info in our GOES account.

Now if we want to use Nexus for air travel immigration to Canadian airports, we'll need to go up to Canada for an iris scan  Not required tho' fortunately.


----------



## Jimster (May 21, 2016)

theo said:


> It's true that TSA Pre-Check does not require a passport, but in the absence of a passport for i.d. you will need *two* other forms of identification, one of them being a certified birth certificate to the best of my knowledge and unless I'm mistaken. If you use your certified birth certificate as one piece and your second piece of i.d. is your driver's license and the first names don't match *precisely*, I frankly think that you can reasonably anticipate difficulty (or at best, considerable delay) in the successful processing of Pre-Check enrollment and the TSA issuance of a KTN.





canesfan said:


> Yes, you still pay the $100.  It's for the documentation verification & background check fees, I assume.





classiclincoln said:


> Sitting in the Orlando airport waiting to come back home and had a very interesting experience.
> 
> First time flying Spirit.  Won't talk about the many reasons probably won't fly them again, but here's one.
> 
> ...



Redress number is not used to GE.  It is the secured traveler number


----------



## uop1497 (May 22, 2016)

Can someone please explain the meaning and different of TSA Pre-Check & Global entry . Is it worthy to apply for these service . I just got an American Express Platinum card and it 's including about TSA precheck or Global entry benefit and I do not know if I should apply one of these program for my family members. Please advise.


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2016)

uop1497 said:


> Can someone please explain the meaning and different of TSA Pre-Check & Global entry . Is it worthy to apply for these service . I just got an American Express Platinum card and it 's including about TSA precheck or Global entry benefit and I do not know if I should apply one of these program for my family members. Please advise.



Everything you want to know can be found though Google. 

http://qz.com/478039/the-complete-guide-to-getting-global-entry-and-tsa-precheck/

https://www.tsa.gov/tsa-precheck



First, each person needs their own Global Entry, or PreCheck "account".  You can't apply for a family membership.  I'm not sure if that is what you were asking.

Basically what TSA PreCheck does is make you eligible for PreCheck on those airlines that participate in the program.  When you get your boarding pass TSA PreCheck will be printed on it and that allows you to go through the expedited PreCheck line.  You do not have to remove your shoes, or take anything out of your carryon bags.  Your belongings, and you, still go through the screening machines.

Global Entry expedites your entry into the USA through Customs through airports that have the kiosks for Global Entry.  It also includes the eligibility for PreCheck.

This is a very simplistic explanation.  The links I provided give more.  

I don't know the ages of your children, but here is one last thing:

They need to apply separately for Global Entry in order to use it when entering the US, so make sure to enroll the entire family unless you want to leave the kids behind. Children under age 18 need a guardian’s permission to apply.


However, for PreCheck, it’s usually not necessary that kids are enrolled in any expedited screening program. If the adults they are traveling with have PreCheck on their boarding passes, TSA will let the whole group use the line.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 22, 2016)

For us the big difference between TSA pre and Global Entry is the many more places you can go to get TSA pre

In the Seattle area there is one place to get Global Entry/Nexis (and one other at the Canadian border)  

There are 5-7 places in the Seattle area which lets you get TSA pre.


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> For us the big difference between TSA pre and Global Entry is the many more places you can go to get TSA pre
> 
> In the Seattle area there is one place to get Global Entry/Nexis (and one other at the Canadian border)
> 
> There are 5-7 places in the Seattle area which lets you get TSA pre.



It looks like there are two in the Seattle area, one at SEA TAC and the other at the King County International Airport - Boeing Field.

There is only one in the entire state of New Mexico, at the Albuquerque airport.  That's about an hour from us and we were lucky to be able to schedule the interview for a day I had a flight scheduled.  We would have had to go just as far, or farther for just the TSA PreCheck.


----------



## LisaRex (May 24, 2016)

Luanne said:


> There is only one in the entire state of New Mexico, at the Albuquerque airport.  That's about an hour from us and we were lucky to be able to schedule the interview for a day I had a flight scheduled.  We would have had to go just as far, or farther for just the TSA PreCheck.



Our nearest agency is in another state, so be sure to check out neighboring states if you live near a border.


----------

